# New wasp in Greece?



## Oreo29 (Jun 8, 2010)

It may be a type of Hornet. I am not sure. We have European Hornets here in the South Eastern U.S. that are a little bit more orange/yellow in color that resemble your picture.


----------



## Oreo29 (Jun 8, 2010)

Try Searching for Vespa crabro this is the Scientific name of the European Hornet and it looks a lot like your photo.


----------



## Peter (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like it is an Asiatic Wasp. They kill honey bees.
I believe they are as far north as Normandy in France now. Surprised you haven't been seeing them in Greece for several years.

http://in-travel.org/en/news/france-attack.html
http://jasonjeffrey.wordpress.com/2...ender-now-headed-for-britain-everybody-panic/


----------



## GeorgeBL (May 23, 2010)

One Anonymous Greek said: it is said wool carder bee it is species of bee, very aggressive toward any other insect it is solitary species, nest in various holes, from bricks, timbers etc
Thank you anyway.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Look at these pictures of Asian Giant Hornets:

http://www.google.com/m/search?site=images&source=mog&hl=en&gl=us&client=safari&q=Asian hornet


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

GeorgeBL said:


> Sorry for my English


No need to ever apologize!! 

I can guaranty my Greek is worse than your English!! 

I would not make any wild bets on my mastery English either!!

RKR


----------



## GeorgeBL (May 23, 2010)

It is <<wool carder bee>> fortunately!!


----------



## warbuk (Feb 9, 2010)

it's a white hornet


----------

